# Trillium erectum - AKA The Red Trillium



## Phred (Apr 25, 2021)

This is always a favorite of mine. The red is always so deep.


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2021)

What an inspiration! Beautiful flower.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2021)

lovely symmetry


----------

